

Why is it acceptable for native apps to have sound effects? - pairing

There seems to be a double standard in software development on the topic of sound effects. Native applications (twitter app, operating systems, etc) have sound effects. Web applications do not. Any ideas why this split in ux has occurred? Is this still a hold over from the 90's websites that abused sound effects?
======
michaelpinto
You may be using a web app on a PC or a tablet, and if that's the case you may
have several browser windows or tabs open: The result would be that a window
you aren't looking at would suddenly produce a sound effect.

A mobile app on the other hand tends to be a peer to a web browser in that it
takes over all of the screen real estate on the device, so it's assumed that
you are just looking at that app at that time.

Also sound effects for an app aren't a left over thing from the 90s: Your app
may be a video game! And if that's the case you really want that sound.

But as an interface designer I beg to to not think "all sound is bad". Sound
is like anything else: It's a very good thing when used correctly in the right
context.

------
willcate
In a nutshell, I'd say it's probably because native apps use core mobile OS
services (like sound), and web apps don't (for the most part).

~~~
pairing
Interesting, I think having sound effects gives a significant advantage to
native apps because it creates a more stimulating experience.

~~~
wiml
I don't think I know anyone who doesn't turn off the sound effects as soon as
they discover them.

